# How do you know if your Maltese has a food allergy?



## Laineysmom (Jul 26, 2012)

We were feeding her Wellness "just for puppy" canned food mixed with Vet's Choice dry food. We wanted to switch her out of puppy canned food so we chose the Wellness chicken and sweet potato formula because the ingredients are so similar to her puppy food. We did the whole gradual changing-of-the-food thing for about a week and a half before switching over to the new canned food formula,but she wound up with terrible diarrhea and was very lethargic. We fed her the chicken and white rice along with some pedialite, and she seems to be back to her old self again. So I guess my question is was this a food allergy? Also is there a certain type of food that you all prefer for your babies? I'm a first time doggie mommy so any help and advise is appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Quite of few of us have had problems with Wellness. Even my "iron gut" Lady got terrible diarrhea from Wellness (whitefish and sweet potato).

Food allergies are actually pretty rare in dogs as most allergies are environmental/inhaled. 

There are some wonderful food choices out there. If you are shopping at Petsmart, try Castor & Pollux. Dogfoodanalysis gives it five stars. If you have a pet boutique close, they usually carry the premium brands like Fromm, Acana, etc.


----------



## tokipoki (Jun 20, 2012)

Dogs With Food Allergies: Symptoms, Common Triggers, and More

Best Puppy Foods

Grains can trigger allergies...I prefer grain-free varieties (aside from allergy concerns, I'd prefer my pup to get her energy and calories from high quality protein/fats as opposed to carbs from grains). Also if you think that your dog has food allergies or sensitivities, I would lean toward some kind of limited ingredient food. Acana has a Singles line which has 2 formulas, each with one protein and one grain source. 

I love Fromm (Toki's currently on the grain-free varieties) but I probably wouldn't recommend it for a dog with food sensitivities or allergies simply because all of the formulas have a busy ingredients list. Also most of the formulas have several different types of protein sources from different animals.

I have read somewhere that most dogs don't develop food allergies before a certain age (maybe 1 year? need to double check that) but they also are uncommon. So it could be that the canned Wellness just didn't agree with your pup and she doesn't necessarily have food allergies.

Toki has done really well on Blue Buffalo and the Fromm! If you email Fromm, they will send you a $5 off coupon which is awesome since their kibble is already so reasonably priced. I also like Champion Pet Foods (Acana/Orijen) and am considering that next for her!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I do not think your puppy has a food allergy. It sounds like the Wellness is too rich for her..I would try a food with a more moderate protein and lower fat. Unfortunately, with foods, there is a lot of trial and error.


----------



## Laineysmom (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback everyone. Today was day one of the Fromm canned chicken. So far so good! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

Fromm is an excellent choice. I would really go ahead and start grain-free. If for whatever reason Fromm starts to be an issue, I would recommend Acana and in the Acana family one of the two limited ingredient foods: Duck and Barlett Pear or Lamb and Ortangan (sp) Apple.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is eating Acana Duck and Bartlett Pear and so far so good!!


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Agree wellness probably too rich. I also found Acana and Orijen too rich. I wouldn't worry about grain-free until a dog is clearly itchy scratchy, and then do food trials, but gas/poo problems usually = food too rich.


----------

